# Wild Leeks are coming up



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

I checked my wild Leek patch today and they are just starting to come up. It won't be long until they are ready.


----------



## Forest Meister (Mar 7, 2010)

Glad you didn't pick any. It does little good to take a leek before you are ready :~)


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## ih772 (Jan 28, 2003)

Here they are 6 weeks later.....










Here's a patch I started from seed a couple years ago.


----------



## Anish (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice Pic! Those are some good looking plants. :coolgleam

I guess NOW it's time to take a leek! :lol:


----------

